# i need information on importing a dog to the Uk



## monika

Hi, I hope you can help me with information. One person from the Uk was on vacation in Bulgaria and he fell in love with a homeless dog over there. He got so attached to the dog that now by all means he wants us to help him and send him the dog over to the Uk.
I know that DEFRA requires tests and vaccinations for rabies and the dog will be in quarantine for 6 months but is there any certified laboratories in Bulgaria that are approved by DEFRA?
there is another option to send the dog to the UK for all test and quarantine but this is way to expensive i guess. is it?
also i need to know how can we send the dog by air.maybe by cargo? or by a regular plane.
We have been sending quite many dogs to Holland and Germany but its so much easier. Can someone help me and give me all requirements what should be done from our side in Bulgaria. We really want to help the dog and the wonderful person who wants to adopt the dog.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hetty

Bulgaria is in the PETS scheme, so then all can be done over there in regards to blood tests etc. It should then not be any different then from importing a dog from Holland. Good luck!


----------



## miah1234

I have no idea,yet not done.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

monika said:


> Hi, I hope you can help me with information. One person from the Uk was on vacation in Bulgaria and he fell in love with a homeless dog over there. He got so attached to the dog that now by all means he wants us to help him and send him the dog over to the Uk.
> I know that DEFRA requires tests and vaccinations for rabies and the dog will be in quarantine for 6 months but is there any certified laboratories in Bulgaria that are approved by DEFRA?
> there is another option to send the dog to the UK for all test and quarantine but this is way to expensive i guess. is it?
> also i need to know how can we send the dog by air.maybe by cargo? or by a regular plane.
> We have been sending quite many dogs to Holland and Germany but its so much easier. Can someone help me and give me all requirements what should be done from our side in Bulgaria. We really want to help the dog and the wonderful person who wants to adopt the dog.


Airpets is a company that deals with pet imports into the UK, as far as I can see they can deal with the whole process including managing all the necessary paperwork, clearing customs, transfer to quarintine kennels if needed etc.. etc. I should imagine they would advise and give a quotation too. Airpets | World Wide Pets Relocation


----------

